# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Recommendations for inflatable dingy

## longshot

Hi all,  am considering getting a little inflatable dingy to use this coming summer.  Mostly just for floating down the rivers enjoying the ambience.  Thinking the smaller the better to be able to go exploring in some of the smaller waterways with it.  In addition to the above I do have a 3hp outboard in the shed so I will more likely than not end up taking it on estuaries and small lakes too.  
In addition to living in the Wairarapa, I spend a bit of time around Rotorua, Lower Whanganui river, Tongaporutu and Marlborough sounds so these are the likely places I might look to use it.  

I have only had the initial thought so far so the idea is a fairly blank canvas at this stage,  any recommendations on make and model are a good start.  But also anything a layperson may not think of to watch out for when starting and continuing down this path would be good to know too.

----------


## Black Rabbit

We have same plan. I am planning for a 4.7m, hard deck, enough to carry two people with hunting, diving, camping and fishing gears. The shipping cost has down, if you are not that hurry, I can help to get you a cost effective one

----------


## Russian 22.

my south pacific inflatable is well built albeit not floating atm.

An Ali or fibreglass hull would be good. fully inflatable is not good in rivers

----------


## Sh00ter

I have no idea how useful it is but this thing is coolAF  :Cool: 

https://unchartedsupplyco.com/products/rapid-raft

----------


## longshot

> We have same plan. I am planning for a 4.7m, hard deck, enough to carry two people with hunting, diving, camping and fishing gears. The shipping cost has down, if you are not that hurry, I can help to get you a cost effective one


Thanks mate,  still just figuring it out at the moment.  I am probably looking at a 2.3 or 2.7m

----------


## longshot

> my south pacific inflatable is well built albeit not floating atm.
> 
> An Ali or fibreglass hull would be good. fully inflatable is not good in rivers


Can you expand on why they aren't good in rivers?,  assuming it might be risk of drift wood etc ripping holes?  Or are they too flexible and low point ends up hitting bottom?  Or is it something else that I haven't thought of?

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Thanks mate,  still just figuring it out at the moment.  I am probably looking at a 2.3 or 2.7m


Anytime...Typed wrong it was 3.7m, or little shorter, otherwise it will be too heavy for me.

----------


## m101a1

Ive got this coming up for sale 2800 with 15 hp 06 johny and alloy ramp trailer , it has alloy hull and a flat floor as well , you can see how it fits on my ranger

----------

